# الدروس المستفادة من بايبر ألفا - عرض جديد للموضوع مدعم بترجمة عربية



## اسامةعباس (27 سبتمبر 2008)

أعزائي أعضاء المنتدى..

نظرا لما لمسته في المنتدي من إهتمام بقضايا السلامة والصحة المهنية، لم أبخل بعملي المتواضع المرفق وهو تحليل لكارثة بايبر ألفا قمت فيه بدراسة الحادث من عدد كبير من المراجع العلمية وإليكم ملخص للحادث والدروس المستفادة باللغتين العربية والانجليزية أتمنى أن يكون مفيدا لجميع أعضاء المنتدى.

خالص تحياتي
أسامة أحمد عباس مدني
مدرب معتمد الأوشا للصناعات العامة
مصر​


----------



## sayed00 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور اخى اسامه

اعلم جيدا مدى اهميه PTW system


----------



## وليد الدبيرى (28 سبتمبر 2008)

ليس لدى ما أقوله سوى بارك الله فيك


----------



## وليد الدبيرى (28 سبتمبر 2008)

سدد الله خطاك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 سبتمبر 2008)

وفقك الله
تحليل ممتاز
ويغطي جوانب المشكلة


----------



## المحمد (3 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## طارق رزق شلبى (8 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اسامةعباس (10 أكتوبر 2008)

شاكر جدا تعليقات السادة الاعضاء المشجعة


----------



## اسامةعباس (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رأيكم هام جدا*

السادة الزملاء ...

برجاء تفضلكم بالنقد أو توجيه الملاحظات التي من شأنها تحسين اسلوب عرض الموضوع . رأيكم كصفوة من المتخصصين بالمجال يعتبر هام جدا.

تحياتي...
أسامة أحمد عباس مدني
مدير سلامة وصحة مهنية وحماية البيئة بقطاع البترول المصري
مدرب معتمد السلامة والصحة المهنية من وزارة العمل الامريكية​


----------



## طارق رزق شلبى (20 أكتوبر 2008)

رائع ياباشمهندس
وربن يوفقك ويجزيك خيرا


----------



## يسري سوف (26 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا 
من فضلك ما معني PTW system وما هي أهميتها


----------



## اسامةعباس (26 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ يسري...
هذا الاصطلاح يعني منظومة تصاريح الاعمال Permit -To- Work System وهي نظام تم وضعه لـتأمين الاعمال التي تتم داخل مكان العمل.

إن نظام تصاريح العمل هو عبارة عن مجموعة من الوثائق الرسمية وضعت وصممت بطريقة خاصة كنظام للسيطرة على كافة الأعمال الخطرة والتى تشكل أو قد تشكل خطورة معينة على الأفراد الذين يقومون بأداء هذا العمل أو على المنشآت أو المعدات ـ أو على الإنتاج ـ أو البيئة . 
كما يهدف هذا النظام أيضاً إلى تقييد العمل بالمناطق الخطرة أو المحظورة تحت نظام معين يضمن توافر الشروط اللازمة لأداء العمل بصورة مأمونة تمنع وجود أو تحد من تأثير أى خطورة متواجدة أو محتملة . 
كما أن هذه النظم لتصاريح العمل , تعمل على تحديد من له سلطة السماح بالبدء فى العمل المطلوب أداؤه أو تنفيذه كذلك المسئول عن وضع وتحديد الإحتياطات اللازمة لأداء العمل . فهو في المقام الاول لحماية العامل من المخاطر.


----------



## sayed00 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخى اسامة


----------



## علي الحميد (31 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الشرح الجميل ولعلي لا أكتفي بالشكر بدون إضافة للموضوع :

أفلام من يوتيوب: 3 أجزاء على الترتيب

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LU5tC2jhMz0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ejWS-GTxS4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIetqlHbLdk

ولنضيف بعداً إنسانياً على الموضوع :

هذا أحد أبناء ضحايا بايبر الفا ينعي والده بعد الحادث بـ 18 عاماً 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2dwVjykXkU


----------



## اسامةعباس (1 نوفمبر 2008)

اضافة السيد المهندس/ علي السبيعي اضافة متميزة من عضومتميز هذه الافلام أفضل مايكون علي يوتيوب عن الحادث لأن هناك مايزيد علي 30 فيلم عن الحادث أغلبها اخباري وغير علمي وهذا الفيلم باجزاءه التي عرضها المهندس/ علي الافضل علي الاطلاق.
شكرا جزيلا لدعمكم الموضوع وهكذا يكون العطاء وتبادل العلم، لقد مللنا أجيالا قبلنا تحبس المعرفة وتظن انها نهاية العلم ، ونخشي علي انفسنا أن نرث هذه الصفة المذمومة الحمد لله فلا يزال هناك من لديه الرغبة في العطاء.
"البئر التي تنزح، لا يجف ماؤها"
شكرا مرة أخرى للمهندس علي السبيعي.


----------



## دكتورة ديدى (13 نوفمبر 2008)

مجهود عظيم ونرجو المزيد والمزيد بارك الله فيكم


----------



## اسامةعباس (9 ديسمبر 2008)

نشكر للسادة أعضاء المنتدي كلمات الشكر والثناء، وان شاء الله هناك المزيد والمزيد


----------



## safety113 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لقد جعلتنا نعرف كل شيء وعندي افلام للحادث لمن يرغب شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## اسامةعباس (9 يناير 2009)

شكرا للأخ العزيز


----------



## dr Rawda (9 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا علي تناول هذا الموضوع الهام بهذا التحليل الرائع و هذه الافلام العظيمة و جزي القائمين علي مثل هذه المنتديات خير الجزاء
و انتم بمثل هذه الاعمال تكونون ان شاء الله من خيار الناس" خيركم من تعلم العلم و علمه"


----------



## الـقـطـري (10 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم

بارك الله فيك وزادك الله من نوره


----------



## saher36 (16 فبراير 2009)

برجاء ارسال رقم الموبيل الخاص ب ا . أحمد المدنى للضرورة و بداية التعاون فى تدريب برامج السلامة و الصحة المهنية


----------



## saher36 (16 فبراير 2009)

عفوا الرقم الخاص ب ا . اسامة احمد عباس مدنى


----------



## اسامةعباس (17 فبراير 2009)

تم وضع الرقم في رسالة خاصة لكم


----------



## سيفتي (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على هذا العرض القيم


----------



## الديب ن (2 مارس 2009)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على العرض الملخص عن الحادثه واسألك هل بأمكاني استعماله في محاضرتي في تصاريح العمل بشركتي واعدك باني لن امحى اسمك


----------



## متميز100 (6 مارس 2009)

نسال الله العافية والسلامة موضوع هام


----------



## اسامةعباس (8 مارس 2009)

الديب ن قال:


> اشكرك جزيل الشكر على العرض الملخص عن الحادثه واسألك هل بأمكاني استعماله في محاضرتي في تصاريح العمل بشركتي واعدك باني لن امحى اسمك


 
بالطبع يمكنك استخدامها بكل سرور ، فهذا هو الهدف الاساسي من نشر الملخص.
أطيب تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## AMEER2006 (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله بك


----------



## عمروصلاح (31 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------

